# My 1993 Nissan Pathfinder XE-V6 4DR



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

So my truck is as explained above... v6 4x4 black... love this rig... less than a year old sony head unit installed with front usb and auxilary ports... two pioneer 10 inch subs in a plexi glass sealed box... and infinity front door speakers, and pioneer ceiling speakers, with tweeters all around... awsome rig... trying to figure out how im gonna lift the front a little bit... so it sites level with the rear... here is a link with the thread i posted about this issue..Front torsion bars... need help - Nissan Forums: Nissan Enthusiast Forum
here is some pics that i have on myspace....
MySpace


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

*i guess...*

i guess i can add the pics right to the thread.... so here they come...


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

*more...*

Wheel...
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/131/l_fbad2273f0384fe8af3ce1f2cd5c9397.jpg
Side... See how it sits??
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/131/l_b5239c1d6884481d9913f65ed9558e2e.jpg
Side again...
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/151/l_9f077c461dee4c5fa76165293c863670.jpg
My Stereo...
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/71/l_38423057e3fa424da46675eacece9d84.jpg
From the porch...
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/145/l_9d69cfd4014742e986569300b49f8f01.jpg
Side Corner...
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/135/l_6d3534f85368493299d953803a8545b4.jpg
Rear end..
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/136/l_64821f44cc284c02a2449d8ca78e3a64.jpg
i dont know why but i love this picture...
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/127/l_e5dc1dd260dd44bcbed0bae24cbe8d1b.jpg
Drivers Seat...
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/106/l_5f97f33dea794a95b6fac5ed17d548c6.jpg
Stick Shift!
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/123/l_4cebd4b5f521488aa49f2ebc2dc6ee75.jpg
Rear Seats...
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/134/l_82d4bfbdd26848eaa0d9e1322b0d361b.jpg
The Sub Setup...
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/130/l_5b2a563b38d744899bca3f5807e25b45.jpg
Old School Amp...
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/132/l_a5149e919d224d29a7c66a63163d1c2b.jpg
These Speakers were a pain in the A$$ to change, cuz theyre over head...
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/137/l_ca34181793364a3a8c9081af13bf509a.jpg
209,XXX Miles
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/119/l_14fdb62a7ee645e9825358890e977d34.jpg
Front end...
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/127/l_4b9884358ea64c5e91e5ef0f6986e11d.jpg
Another one of my fav pics of this truck...
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/118/l_3d0fd6ed2a8e494985fd4eca447c62dd.jpg


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wheel...
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/118/l_3d0fd6ed2a8e494985fd4eca447c62dd.jpg


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wheel...
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...f2cd5c9397.jpg


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

well the first one worked....


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

kyleky07 said:


> Wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed some of the links...it should be [img ]put the link here[ /img](no space inside


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

kyleky07 said:


> Wheel...


not bad


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Lookin good!


----------

